# Night time sickness?



## Barnesmaries

So instead of 'morning sickness', im having sickness which starts around 5.30pm until 8pm and i cant eat dinner or anything :( I am only 6 weeks and feeling how I did at 20 weeks with my daughter!!

anyone else had this? does it mean anything? :s


----------



## PurpleHaze

I get this exact same thing! I'm being sick every evening at around 6pm, when I'm trying to get dinner ready and bath my LO! It's not fun! But at least it won't go on forever, and it means the baby is healthy.

It was similar last time, but I didn't have a toddler to look after then, so it feels much more tiring this time. My friend said she had sickness in the morning with her little girl and in the evening with her little boy. Maybe it means we're both having boys?

xx


----------



## loulou1979

A few weeks ago I was just getting evening sickness - now it's morning, noon and night sickness! I hope you ladies don't get this too! Whoever thought of the term 'morning' sickness needs a good talking to!! xx


----------



## Jleanne

Hi love,

With my first pregnancy last year i also had night time sickness, after about 6 i wouldnt be able to eat and would feel sick all night! My MIL said that she had the same with my partner and morning sickness with her daughter so its a sign of a boy. 

That baby turned out to be a boy! I am now pregnant again with a boy and have had the same, sickness at night.......

When my mum was pregnant with me and my sister she has morning sickness so it may be an old wives tale but its proved right for me so far.


----------



## Weesa

Hi Hun, I'm 8 weeks pregnant tomorrow and for the last 2 days I have found the nausea hits me late afternoon or night. Last night was bad, I went to bed and felt nauseous and like I wanted to vomit. 
I find deep breathing and a glass of water helps but I'm assuming it's only going to get worse:wacko:


----------



## snowfairy84

i have the same thing - it makes it really hard to build up an appetite to eat anything for dinner!! i also have it first thing in the morning and on and off through out the day!! the morning is when i 'dry-retch' as i feel so ill. by the evening it is just a very feeling sick feeling....
i read somewhere its a good sign as it signals a healthy baby and i also read somewhere they liken the sickness to that of what is felt by some people having chemotherapy it can be that bad xxx


----------



## mummyfin

With my wee boy I had mild nausea first thing in the morning, and was only actually sick once, at work.

This time I am nauseous all day, sometimes sick first thing in morning, sometimes mid afternoon, and last night the latest was 7.30pm. Absolute nightmare at work!s

x o x o


----------



## KitKaboodle

Night sickness isn't necessarily a sign of a boy...with both of my boys I had horrible morning sickness...with this one my sickness alternates between nights and mornings....and then some days it lasts allll day...but honestly the night sickness is the worse because it's so hard to get anything accomplished!!


----------



## TatorMom

I have had all day sickness with all of my pregnancies, except the one's that ended in m/c. Zofran has been my best friend! High protein cereal has been my saving grace too. I know it's miserable. Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## amh_rn

Hi! I had that evening sickness reallllly bad at week 6. My OB mentioned that I was probably not eating enough during the day and it caught up with me in the afternoon/evening... 
She recommended that I take 50-100mg of B6 in the morning and can also do so in the evening. 

That combined with eating 6 small meals throughout the day (and a little zofran :haha: ) has helped dramatically!!!

B6 works by reducing estrogen and allowing progesterone to be more dominant... (It can also be taken to lengthen luteal phase)

Hope that helps!

:friends:


----------



## Wellington

Me? 4pm through to when I goto bed- cant eat a thing.
Happened up untilv16 weeks with both of my first two..... And they are both girls.

I wouldn't read anything into sex regarding if or when you get sick!
Half the time people will be proved right, but that's the joy of 1:1 odds!


----------



## purpleshark

Hi, i had this sickness with my first. Would come home from work and just need to lay down and the thought of dinner, couldnt' stomach it. It eased off after a few weeks. Hope yours does too!


----------

